# [WSH] Erste Zeile einer grossen Datei löschen?



## Maetes (14. Juli 2009)

Hallo miteinander!
Beschäftige mich seit neustem mit WSH und finde es eine geniale Sache!
Allerdings hänge ich bei dem Problem fest, die erste Zeile eine grossen Datei zu löschen.
Bei kleinen kann man sie ja komplett einlesen, aber bei 200Mb Daten sieht die Sache schon anders aus.
Hat da jemand eine Idee, wie man das machen kann? Notfalls auch mit einem zusätzlichen Command Line Programm?!
Stehe gerad ziemlich auf dem Schlauch 
Danke und gruss


----------

